
Why companies like Lyft and Uber are going public without having profits - Deimorz
https://www.recode.net/2019/3/6/18249997/lyft-uber-ipo-public-profit
======
dvtrn
Subheading from midway through the article asks a better question than the
headline does: "Why would people invest in unprofitable IPOs?"

------
ganeshkrishnan
It's the theory of greater fool. The investors need their 20x return back and
who better than the general public who will buy up these shares.

It's a musical chair on a grand scale

------
howard941
Current ownership doesn't expect additional upside for staying in so it's
getting out while the getting's good.

